# Commercial Handlebar Supports



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey guys - wanted to share a nice little add you can do to your PowerMax. I added the weight kit to my 726te and noticed that the extra weight made the handlebars seem very flexible, to the point the machine didn't feel very solid. Looking at the commercial 1028 model, I noticed that it had "wings" that tied the handlebar to the chassis. I found the part number for them and ordered them and they are a direct bolt-on for my 2005 model powermax, so I assume they would be for all years in between. They add substantial bracing to the unit, and make the handlebars feel extremely solid and strong with absolutely no flex, even with the weight kit on the front.

I highly recommend these if you want to stiffen up and strengthen your PowerMax - even without the weight kit these should make the machine even more robust and responsive.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I am surprised that this option isn't available on more units. I have seen quite a few machines with the handles twisted a bit from the base, even on smaller (5hp to 7 hp) units. Seems like this could help out. Do you have any part numbers for reference? I never saw the option for older Toros.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This is what I found: https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=47519


116-7672-03 BRACE-HANDLE, LH
116-7673-03 BRACE-HANDLE, RH


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

That's a great tip! I love these kinds of finds.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I didn't search around much just a quick look to see what the price is. Forgot to do that earlier. Seems they'd be around $45 for the pair and then shipping.

.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

Those are the part numbers

BRACE-HANDLE, LH
Toro 116-7672-03

BRACE-HANDLE, RH
Toro 116-7673-03

An easy, simple, direct bolt-on high impact mod. I'd honestly recommend it if you have any model of Toro PowerMax.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That is cool. It's not a Toro, but I've added weight to my bucket, to hold it down. So the bars are taking more of a load than normal. It may be worth a look, to see if I could add something like this, even if homemade. 

For pushing down on the bars, even just steel strapping (a thin flat piece with holes in it) might work, since it would only be in tension. For support while also lifting, angle iron, or a tube (maybe with flattened ends) might work.


----------

